# What is a good middle line pique polo?



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

What is a good middle of the line pique polo for men and ladies?

I usually offer Chestnut Hill for high end but I have a customer who doesn't want to pay that much but doesn't want a super cheap polo either.

thanks,
di


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

SanMar has a nice selection of polos in all price ranges.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

I use TSC Apparel. Check them out. They also have a nice line of Polos.


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

Diana,
My favorite is Blue Generation. Can't beat the quality , and great prices.


----------



## logon511girl (Jan 23, 2010)

You are a broder person...so am I... Chestnut Hill we offer as the high end, Harriton as the middle and Gildan/Jerzees as the low end. The harriton M100 & M200 are decent and we purchase them all the time.


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

logon511girl said:


> You are a broder person...so am I... Chestnut Hill we offer as the high end, Harriton as the middle and Gildan/Jerzees as the low end. The harriton M100 & M200 are decent and we purchase them all the time.


 Chestnut Hill ? This the store name? I made a google search, but I did not find it.

Thank you


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

edward1210 said:


> Chestnut Hill ? This the store name? I made a google search, but I did not find it.
> 
> Thank you


https://www.broderbros.com/cgi-bin/online/webshr/search-result.w

Chestnut Hill is a brand that Broder Bros. carries. I'm not sure but it may be a house brand for them.


----------



## logon511girl (Jan 23, 2010)

lizziemaxine said:


> https://www.broderbros.com/cgi-bin/online/webshr/search-result.w
> 
> Chestnut Hill is a brand that Broder Bros. carries. I'm not sure but it may be a house brand for them.


I believe it is a house brand for them, but great products


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

lizziemaxine said:


> https://www.broderbros.com/cgi-bin/online/webshr/search-result.w
> 
> Chestnut Hill is a brand that Broder Bros. carries. I'm not sure but it may be a house brand for them.


 So this is better than Gildan and Jerzey?
What are the suggested sales price, let say the logo have 7000 stitch?

Thank you


----------



## logon511girl (Jan 23, 2010)

edward1210 said:


> So this is better than Gildan and Jerzey?
> What are the suggested sales price, let say the logo have 7000 stitch?
> 
> Thank you


Their polos start retail beginning at$21 (~$11 wholesale) and go up in price from there. Then add on your embellishments/embroidery....


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

edward1210 said:


> So this is better than Gildan and Jerzey?
> What are the suggested sales price, let say the logo have 7000 stitch?
> 
> Thank you


 Thank you, but price are high, the Gildan,I got them, from carolinamade.com, they hava great price.


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

logon511girl said:


> You are a broder person...so am I... Chestnut Hill we offer as the high end, Harriton as the middle and Gildan/Jerzees as the low end. The harriton M100 & M200 are decent and we purchase them all the time.


yep, I'm a broder person!!!

Love, love, love Chestnut Hill polos, they are great and well worth the price. I buy them all the time for my husband and as gifts. 

Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

edward1210 said:


> Thank you, but price are high, the Gildan,I got them, from carolinamade.com, they hava great price.


The Chestnut Hills are well worth the $11 bucks and will last a whole lot longer than the cheaper brands. Plus they will look a whole lot better than the cheap ones too. I tell my customers that they'll end up spending more money having to buy the cheap ones more often (which is true if they want to look nice).


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

I would go with Gildan over Jerzey. The Jerzey shrank/shrinks more. If you want a low end that is.


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

diana13t said:


> The Chestnut Hills are well worth the $11 bucks and will last a whole lot longer than the cheaper brands. Plus they will look a whole lot better than the cheap ones too. I tell my customers that they'll end up spending more money having to buy the cheap ones more often (which is true if they want to look nice).


 Ok, one question, if you paid $11 for The Chestnut Hills, for how much they can be sales?


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

edward1210 said:


> Ok, one question, if you paid $11 for The Chestnut Hills, for how much they can be sales?


I sell them for $22 plus embroidery. Most people don't blink an eye especially after I've explained the advantages of the shirt. I even show them a sample that's been washed over and over and show the same design stiched on a CH shirt vs. a cheap shirt. There's a big difference in how the design looks too.

There are a few that still just want a cheap shirt, but most people who want embroidered shirts, don't mind paying a little more.


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

diana13t said:


> I sell them for $22 plus embroidery. Most people don't blink an eye especially after I've explained the advantages of the shirt. I even show them a sample that's been washed over and over and show the same design stiched on a CH shirt vs. a cheap shirt. There's a big difference in how the design looks too.
> 
> There are a few that still just want a cheap shirt, but most people who want embroidered shirts, don't mind paying a little more.


 Thank you, so the full price with the embroidery will be aroun around $30, well depend how big is the design.

Thank you


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

edward1210 said:


> Thank you, so the full price with the embroidery will be aroun around $30, well depend how big is the design.
> 
> Thank you


yep, and of course i offer a discount for depending on number of shirts ordered. I also don't alway chage my normal $1/1000 stitches dependin on the size of the design. Normally with a CH polo I charge around $28 becuas you have to realize, you're making $11 off the shirt alone. With a cheap polo, you may only be making a few dollars off the shirt.

But that's just me, I sometimes don't charge enough compared to others.


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

diana13t said:


> yep, and of course i offer a discount for depending on number of shirts ordered. I also don't alway chage my normal $1/1000 stitches dependin on the size of the design. Normally with a CH polo I charge around $28 becuas you have to realize, you're making $11 off the shirt alone. With a cheap polo, you may only be making a few dollars off the shirt.
> 
> But that's just me, I sometimes don't charge enough compared to others.


 Thank you, for share this info


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

diana13t said:


> yep, and of course i offer a discount for depending on number of shirts ordered. I also don't alway chage my normal $1/1000 stitches dependin on the size of the design. Normally with a CH polo I charge around $28 becuas you have to realize, you're making $11 off the shirt alone. With a cheap polo, you may only be making a few dollars off the shirt.
> 
> But that's just me, I sometimes don't charge enough compared to others.


 I buy some gildan from $2.48 and the most expensive is the cotton pique $.5.53 and I been selling them for 13.50, do you think this is good price?


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

If the Chestnut Hill wholesale is too "high end" try SanMar's K500 for a style above Jerzees/Gildan.


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

Hi, from where you get your Chestnut?

Thank you


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

Welcome to Broder


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

wow but the price is 19.48, so can I sell them for 35? or
Thank you


----------



## myfinishingtouch (Nov 21, 2009)

SanMar K500


----------



## garebear (Feb 3, 2011)

Cross Creek


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

edward1210 said:


> wow but the price is 19.48, so can I sell them for 35? or
> Thank you


That is the Retail price. You would need to set up a wholesale account with them.


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

Since this thread came back to life let me ask this.

Opinions on these three shirts.

Head To Toe - style 9040
Inner Harbor - style 7001
Jonathan Corey - style 100

Thanks


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

diana13t said:


> That is the Retail price. You would need to set up a wholesale account with them.


Yes I have an account with them and that the price I saw when I log on to my account.


----------



## sassystitches (Sep 16, 2010)

edward1210 said:


> Yes I have an account with them and that the price I saw when I log on to my account.


I don't understand how Broder works and/or how so many people use them. In my experience everything I have been looking to purchase was a couple bucks more per item at Broder and their shipping is usually double what other wholesalers charge me even though Broder has warehouses in my state. Surely people must be somehow getting better pricing with them or else they wouldn't get so much business.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Most probably have case pricing. I don't know if this is still the case but Broder used to give 4th column pricing (better than case) to some groups. Your location and whether it is commercial or residential will affect shipping costs. UPS has different additional charges for delivery to some addresses such as rural locations.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Oh yes, can you avoid shipping costs by ordering stock items when you don't meet the free shipping minimum or possibly stocking up on necessary items when on sale?


----------



## sassystitches (Sep 16, 2010)

SunEmbroidery said:


> Most probably have case pricing. I don't know if this is still the case but Broder used to give 4th column pricing (better than case) to some groups. Your location and whether it is commercial or residential will affect shipping costs. UPS has different additional charges for delivery to some addresses such as rural locations.


Thanks I figured that must be the case but my other wholesalers are shipping from out of state and Broder is still double. It isn't because of UPS costs, it is obviously inflated. How they want to charge is up to them but when I login I see $2 per item more than my other wholesalers. Free shipping or not I don't like the prices I see when I login.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I know this is old, but does anyone know which of the big boys carry Chestnut Hill Polo's?


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Alpha, Broder & NES


----------

